# Eclipse will nicht kompilieren



## Eljamiela (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo allerseits:


Ich habe gemerkt das mein Eclipse nich Kompielieren möchte! Ich versuche die ganze Zeit änderungen in mein Code zu machen wie System.out.println("HALLLO")  usw. aber er gibt mir die letzte änderung vor ein Tag!.
Ich habe ein neuen Projekt geöffnet, ein ganz einfachen Hallo WOrld, da funktioniert es?


Hat jemanden von euch einer Ahnung, wie ich voran gehen soll, ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jun 2007)

Sind Syntaxfehler auszuschließen?


----------



## Eljamiela (27. Jun 2007)

ja es sind Syntaxfehler auszuschließen,
mitlerweile habe ich klassen gelöscht und von meiner Main Klasse auskommentiert und wenn ich auf den Button drucke dann gibt er mir aus obwohl die nicht mehr existieren! 
Der kompiliert einfach nicht.
Beispiel:

	/**
	 * Dieser Button führt zu den GUI HTML.*/
	private void jButton2ActionPerformed  (java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
		//new HTML_Gui();
		//this.setVisible(false);
	}


und habe die Klasse HTML_GUI gelöscht. er gibt die mir trozdem


----------



## byte (27. Jun 2007)

Ist bei Project -> Build automatically ein Haken?


----------



## Eljamiela (27. Jun 2007)

ja da gibt es ein Haken, so ein Fehler habe ich bis jetzt nicht getroffen : )


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2007)

Hast du von aussen (also nicht mit Eclipse) irgendwas am Inhalt des Workspace geändert?


----------



## Eljamiela (27. Jun 2007)

nein habe ich nicht! Ich habe auch eclipse ein neuere Version installiert und bekomme immer noch die gleichen ausgaben?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2007)

Irgendetwas scheint mit deinem Workspace nicht zu stimmen.
Versuch erstmal ein Project -> clean
und wenn das nichts hilft starte Eclipse mit dem Parameter -clean


----------

